# Mit Spaß in die Woche : T - Shirt - Aufschriften x 15



## krawutz (24 Apr. 2017)

​


----------



## Harr1bo (24 Apr. 2017)

--->:thx:


----------



## pectoris (24 Apr. 2017)

das erste bild ist ja wohl mega!


----------



## comatron (24 Apr. 2017)

Tragen ist manchmal leichter als Sagen.


----------

